# 30-06



## trapper (Nov 9, 2005)

i bought a 30-06 that is a model 700 and bolt action with 3-9 power scope on it and the gun is snthetic it is about 5 years old ith 3 or 4 boxes fired throught it and it costed 300 dolors is it worth it.


----------



## trapper (Nov 9, 2005)

the 30-06 is modle 700 ADL synthetic
so is it a good by for 300.


----------



## killadoe (Dec 12, 2005)

yeah you did good, its just now broken in.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Looks like you got a deal!


----------



## coyote204 (Jan 29, 2006)

You did good. The 700 ADL synthetic .30-06 kicks like a mule though.


----------



## BLUEKILLER (Mar 12, 2006)

i love my 30-06 it has killed many deer for me and it will keep on going but i might retire it bc it is a old gun so and then i will get another 30-06


----------

